# Scraper Bar Sticker Shock



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Been Upgrading a 32" 10000 Series, And Found I needed a Scraper. Priced at $58. 95! For a Piece of Flat Metal? Instead went to the Local Metal Shop and they cut me a piece of 3/16 Stock, which I Drilled the Necessary 7 holes. Cost was under 7 bucks.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

i hear you jack ,it's crazy even toro bends you over for a new one .pn 106-4573-01 SCRAPER-FIXED $67.90, plus shipping even a new scapper for my lt snow blade is a rip off for less i got a after market universal ploy snow plow and drilled it so what that it's 3/4 thick it works


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jack...Murray or Noma scrapers are made of unobtainium, so I just go to Lowes or HD and get a three or four inch wide section of 1/8 and like yourself, make my own.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cran...unobtainium=No longer Availium????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Jack does Brady have this one or is the Elbow going to be an issue???


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have done the same thing using the older scraper for the template. If you get it wide enough, you can turn it around for twice as much wear. I think 3/4" was a typo.
Sid


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Jack does Brady have this one or is the Elbow going to be an issue???



I think the Locals Will Win. but it's Gonna be a Rock Fight.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

heck what part isn't a rip off? cast iron skid kit for a toro 38801 powermax $70.00 stock ones are $16.00 each and wear out in a season unlike the ones that came stock on a powershift that lasted me 30 years 

cheap and cheaper last a few years and done for. (unobtainium) GOOD one mate


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> I think the Locals Will Win. but it's Gonna be a Rock Fight.


Agreed


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

When the soles of original Ariens steel skid shoes become too thin then I cut/grind some mild steel channel material to fashion new soles. A C-clamp is used to temporarily sandwich the replacement sole onto the original sole. A wire-feed welder is then used to stitch-weld the replacement sole to the skid shoe. 

A wire-feed welder is well-adapted for use on a snowblower. In addition to re-soling Ariens skid shoes, I've weld-repaired the high-stress area on an Ariens 10M6 bucket (near the scraper bar-ends). My welder can do MIG process but I find that flux-core wire is good enough for a sheet metal bucket repair or to make a fancy wingnut for the discharge chute deflector. You can find a simple 120 VAC flux-core wire-feed welder on Craigslist for well under $200 that will fuse up to 3/16" steel. It opens up a world of repair possibilities and special tool fabrication. https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/tls/d/lincoln-electric-wire-feed-weld-pac-hd/7027195523.html

PS A good source of steel angle iron is to find an old metal bed frame that has been discarded. 



87powershiftx2 said:


> heck what part isn't a rip off? cast iron skid kit for a toro 38801 powermax $70.00 stock ones are $16.00 each and wear out in a season unlike the ones that came stock on a powershift that lasted me 30 years
> 
> cheap and cheaper last a few years and done for. (unobtainium) GOOD one mate


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

I recently bought a scraper bar for my dump bucket. It cost me $78 bucks with free shipping from Cali to Maine. It was 3/8 x 6''x 7' and was oil hardened. Yea, I can understand the sticker shock when I can get soo, much more for soo, much cheaper.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

badbmwbrad said:


> When the soles of original Ariens steel skid shoes become too thin then I cut/grind some mild steel channel material to fashion new soles. A C-clamp is used to temporarily sandwich the replacement sole onto the original sole. A wire-feed welder is then used to stitch-weld the replacement sole to the skid shoe.
> 
> A wire-feed welder is well-adapted for use on a snowblower. In addition to re-soling Ariens skid shoes, I've weld-repaired the high-stress area on an Ariens 10M6 bucket (near the scraper bar-ends). My welder can do MIG process but I find that flux-core wire is good enough for a sheet metal bucket repair or to make a fancy wingnut for the discharge chute deflector. You can find a simple 120 VAC flux-core wire-feed welder on Craigslist for well under $200 that will fuse up to 3/16" steel. It opens up a world of repair possibilities and special tool fabrication. https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/tls/d/lincoln-electric-wire-feed-weld-pac-hd/7027195523.html
> 
> PS A good source of steel angle iron is to find an old metal bed frame that has been discarded.


sorry dude 
out of my many trades , I'M also a certified welder who during my time in the service of the military learned to weld on planes, one who owns a set of 220v Lincoln welders mig/tig and stick, i'm not a cheap sake using a harbor tools like flux core welder,i understand why manufacturers add so many bends to cheap thin steel ,the bends make the thin stronger, yet soft steel is just that soft! soft fails to like pavements like cement or pavers


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the 79.00 Flux Core from HF. It does all the welding I need on these machines and I am no welder by any means.

I have a welding shop in town if I ever need any serious welding done.

Getting material to make one is cheap, or free material is all around at my transfer station.

Heck, here is one online you could modify if needed for 8.00 …. Plenty options.

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/b...MI0r7U_q7J5gIVCr3ACh0HKghzEAQYBCABEgI2IfD_BwE


BTW, I have been switching my skids over on my machines from steel ones to these Poly Roller Skids from Arnold. At 20.00 a pair, and the y perform fantastic.

https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM/ref=asc_df_B00PBGM7RM/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198101961508&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8159765377398460244&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003238&hvtargid=aud-801381245258la-353895226979&psc=1


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

now you guys tell me after i have spent over 500 bucks on scraper bars.


----------

